# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Tragjedi tjetër në det, 21 të mbytur e 7 të humbur

## ALBA

Nje gomone me 30 klandestine rrezikohet te mbytet ne det te hapur.


Nje gomone me klandestine shumica gra dhe femije , nisur tre ore me pare nga Vlora , rezikohet te mbyten ne detin Adriatik. Deti eshte shume i trazuar dhe anijet e kane shume frike ti afrohen.
Vetem nje anije e tonazhit te rende
ka mundesi te afrohet . vazhdon akoma aksioni per shpetimin e jetes te ketyre klandestineve , ku shumica prej ketyre jane gra dhe femije .
Deri tani nuk ka asnje njoftim lidhur me telefonaten qe eshte bere per kete gomone . Nga te gjitha drejtimet si dhe nga Italia jane nisur forca detare dhe helikoptere , por deri tani nuk dihet gje .

Ka filluar dhe kapieneria e vlores deshimet e pra  mbi kete telefonate.
Ministri i rendit Igli Toska eshte shprehur para gjysen ore se po meren te gjitha masat te shpetohen .

Deri ne kete ore nuk ka asnje informacion tjeter te shohim lajmet e ores 8 .

----------


## ALBA

VLORE (9 Janar) -Nga moti i keq kanë qenë në rrezik për jetën 30 klandestinë të nisur nga Vlora rreth 2 orë më parë. Deti i trazuar rreth 8 ballë ka vënë në rrezik për jetën gomonen e cila kishte destinacion Italinë. Sipas News24, Guardia dhe policia kanë shkuar menjëherë në ndihmë të klandestinëve.Po bëhen të gjitha përpjekjet në ndihmë të të rrezikuarve, ndërkohë që është vënë në lëvizje policia e Vlorës. Mësohet se janë shqetësuar krerët e lartë të qeverisë ndër ta dhe presidenti Moisiu. Ministri i Shëndetësisë ka vënë alarmin në spitale duke urdhëruar gadishmërinë e tyre në ndihmë të të rrezikuarve. Ende sdihet gjë për fatin e tyre. bm/bm(News24/BalkanWeb)

----------


## ALBA

NANO NE TURQI, KLANDESTINET NE DET

Ore pas ore me informacionet per dy gomonet e rrezikuara tre milje ne brendesi te detit Jon. Telefonata e klandestinit ne televizion dhe deklaratat e autoriteteve te Mbrojtjes dhe te Qeverise per situaten. 

Kjo tragjedi e re detare e ngjashme me ate te Otrantos '97, qe te sjell ne kujtese anijen famekeqe "SIBILA", ekspozon edhe nje here fenomenin e tmerrshem te trafikut klandestin ne brigjet shqiptare. Ky trafik, mesa duket, ka qene ne gjumin e perkohshem. Kjo eshte nojma e pirateve te detit, te cilet rishfaqen sa here i ndihmon mjegulla e stuhise detare. Nese sot do te rezultoje gjetja e nje kufome apo te dhjetra te tjerave, atehere Qeveria Shqiptare do te kete pesuar sfiden me te madhe te ekzistences se saj. Rastesia kesaj here do te jete ndeshkimtare e tmerrshme per kryeministrin Nano, pasi me te drejte mund te thuhet se pushimet dimerore te tij i perkasin nje vendi me fatkeqesi trafiku dhe klandestiniteti. Pas kesaj raportet roze te arritjeve qeveritare ne fushe te rendit, qofshin te mberritura ne Bruksel, apo Uashington, kane vlefshmeri fiktive. Ne vendin ku mbyten ende njerez; gra dhe femije, qe futen ne tallazin e detit ne emer te endrres per nje jete me te mire, qeverise kryeministri qe njeheresh eshte qytetari me turist i vendit. Edhe po te mos kete ngjare, zhytja fatale e klandestineve mbreme ne ujerat e Karaburunit ka rikthyer imazhin e shemtuar te gomoneve te zeza apo te vdekjes 

Sipas telefonuesit ne "Top channel", i cili pretendonte te ishte nje nga te rrezikuarit, dy gomonet me klandestine, midis tyre 30 gra e femije, duhet te jene nisur nga brigjet e Dhermiut rreth ores 19.30. Kur skafet kane realizuar vetem pese milje udhetim ne brendesi te detit Jon jepet alarmi i rrezikut te mbytjes se dy gomoneve. Sipas skafistit me numer telefoni 0692070266, i cili foli me studion e lajmeve te TV, dy gomonet kishin me teper se dy ore ne det te trazuar dhe se policia ende nuk kishte dhene shenja ndihme. "Jemi duke u mbytur pese milje larg bregut, hajdeni na shpetoni", thote telefonuesi.

Ora 21.30, ne Ministrine e Mbrojtjes u mblodhen drejtuesit e larte, Ministri, Shefi i Shtabit te Pergjithshem dhe Komandanti i Forcave Detare. Prej tyre u tha se do te behej e pamundur per shpetimin e njerezve ne dy gomonet e rrezikuara nga mbytja. Mbrojtja shqiptare kerkoi edhe ndihmen e homologeve italiane. 

Ora 21.45, Drejtori i Pergjithshem i Policise, Bajram Ibraj, konfirmoi marrjen e informacionit per gomonet dhe nisjen e nje anije shpetimi nga baza e italianeve ne Ishullin e Sazanit. 

Ora 22.00, mesohet per nisjen e nje tjeter anije nga baza e AFOR-it ne Durres. Kjo eshte edhe ora kur te rrezikuarit hyne ne kontakt me ekuipazhin e dy anijeve. Nderkaq vetem 10 minuta me vone nga aeroporti i Rinasit jane nisur dy helikoptere private. Nga Ministria e Shendetesise u vu ne dispozicion ndihma e shpejte mjekesore me helikoptere te tjere. vu ne gatishmeri spitali i Vlores per pritjen e klandestineve. 

Ora 22.10, vihet ne dijeni Presidenti i Republikes, i cili hyri ne kontakte me Mbrojtjen.

Ora 22.15, zedhenesi i kryeministrit, Aldrin Dalipi: "Eshte ngritur nje shtab emergjence nen kryesimin e zv/kryeministrit Namik Dokle, ministrit te Rendit Publik Igli Toskes, ministrit te Mbrojtjes Pandeli Majko dhe autoriteteve te tjera te Qeverise. Jane marre kontakte me homologet italiane, dhe eshte nisur nje helikopter nga Brindizi, dy motovedeta; nje nga Durresi, nje nga Vlora. Eshte lokalizuar vendndodhja e te rrezikuarve dhe po behet e pamundura per t'i shpetuar nga mbytja". 

Ora 22.30, Josif Shtembari, Drejtori i Policise se Vlores, thote se ishte sinjalizuar me pare per pergatitjen e nje gomoneje me lende narkotike dhe disa persona por nuk arriten t'i bllokojne. Me pas u njoftuan nga sherbimet, te cilet per momentin ndodhen afer vendit te ngjarjes. Po bejme cmos te shpetojme njerezit, thote Shtembari.

Ora 22.35, Bajram Ibraj njofton per pamundesine e mberritjes se mjeteve te shpetimit tek klandestinet per shkak te lartesise se dallgeve prej pese metrash. Deri ne kete ore asnje shenje pozitive per shpetimin e jeteve ne det te hapur. 

Ora 22.55. Zv/kryeminister Namik Dokle konfirmon gatishmerine e strukturave te shtetit per situaten. Nisjen e ndihmes se shpetimit nga Greqia, Italia, Durresi. Nga Greqia, sipas Dokles, eshte nisur nje anije e rende me prozhektor te fuqishem. 

Ora 23.10. Pellumb Qazimi, Shefi i Shtabit te Pergjithshem te Ushtrise, njofton se nuk eshte gjetur vendndodhja e klandestineve per shkak te motit teper te veshtire. Ai siguron gatishmerine e ndihmes se shpejte edhe nese informacioni eshte i rreme. 


koha jone

----------


## Brari

VLORE (10 Janar) 

- Shpëtohen 11 klandestinë që ndodheshin në gomonen e pikasur në zonën e Palasës nga një helikopter i NATO-s. Klandestinët arritën të nxirreshin nga gomonia nga një anije e marinës italiane dhe tani ndodhen në bordin e anijes. Marina italiane njoftoi se gjendja e tyre shëndetësore është mjaft e rëndë. Gjithashtu sipas marinës italiane, në bordin e gomones ka edhe viktima. Të paktën 4 trupa pa jetë janë dalluar nga forcat italiane. Ndërkaq, kundëradmirali i flotës shqiptare, Çela, njoftoi se 4 anije shqiptare janë nisur në drejtim të zonës ku ndodhen gomonet, por nuk e ka konfirmuar lajmin e shpëtimit të 11 klandestinëve. Sipas Çelës, forca e detit dhe mjegulla e kanë vështirësuar mbërritjen e anijeve në vendin e gomoneve. 

ro/ro (News24/BalkanWeb)  



Identifikohen 2 gomone pranë Palasës; 8 persona në bord

Lajmi i ores 9:10 AM 


 VLORE (10 Janar) - Identifikohen dy gomone rreth 2 milje larg bregut të Palasës në Dhërmi.Gomonet u pikasën nga një helikopter i NATO-s. Sipas drejtorit të policisë së Vlorës Josif Shtëmbari, në njerën prej gomoneve janë dalluar tetë persona, ndërsa pranë saj ndodhej gomonia tjetër, e cila përpiqet të ndihmojë gomonen me klandestinë që ndodhet në vështirësi teknike. Në drejtim të tyre janë nisur tre anije të distriktit detar të Vlorës. Që prej orës 03.00 po vëzhgohet zona nga mjete të ndryshme lundruese, shqiptare e të huaja për të shpëtuar jetën e njerëzve që ndodhen në gomone. 

ro/ro (News24/BalkanWeb)



........

Komente..

sHQIPOT KANE TRE ALTERNATIVA..  


1- Te behen antare te PS e te lehin qenerisht e cakallisht per kanibalet e kafke thyersit e pleq shtypesit e poet- varesit sikurse Luiz hoxhat e Kac Islamat e Fehmi Abi Tos Nanot..e keshtu te bejne ndonje nga femijet doganier a polic a komisioner votimesh qe tu jape Edvini ndonji thes me para..ose..deputet zogiste a ballisto-Polloiste e te marrin ndonji valixhe me euro nga Lefter Kok agron Dukat..

2- Te shkojne ne dyqanin me te afert e te blejne ca kokrra fotoksine..dhe adio..ksaj bote..

3- Te hypin ne Gomonet e Gjinushve te Vlores dhe te shijojne tmerrin e detit me dallge..


Alternativa e 4 e cila duhej realizuar nga PD nuk duket ne Horizont..

Mjer i popull ..por dhe e meriton se Voten tash 60 vjet di tja jape me pahir dhe hir..Enver Ramiz Haxhi Llesh Nano Edvineve..

----------


## inspektori

ne fakt se di se çe shtyn njeriun te rende gjithmone ndaj asaj qe i nalohet ta beje,ndoshta kureshtja..qe me vone mund ta paguaje me jeten e tij.
ketu dua te permend diçka:ne vendet kapitaliste ne te cilat bejme pjese dhe ne(pas 90)nuk ka sigurim vendesh pune per njerezit.per vete kushtet ne te cilat jemi,presim te na ndighmojne te tjeret,qeveria jone nuk mund te beje tjeter,veç te kerkoje me teper llogari vendeve fqinje,dhe atyre te tjera te rregullojne kushtet per legalizimin e shtetasve te saj,dhe mos rende pas tyre kur ata te vene jeten ne rrezik.
se di mbase  gabohem,por ky eshte mendimi im.
ju pershendes......

----------


## dodoni

Kryeministri turist i një populli emigrantësh


Adrian Thano


Rinas
Në mes të dhjetorit, zoti kryeministër ishte në Paris për të festuar suksesin si autor i vjershës Zogu dhe hapësirat pa mbarim. Në fund të dhjetorit ishte në Vjenë për të kaluar Vitin e Ri. Pastaj i humbi gjurmët. Në fillim të janarit, dikush e kishte parë në Stamboll. Pardje u sinjalizua papritur e papandehur në Rinas. 
Një stacion televiziv transmetoi mbrëmë pamjet e zbritjes së shkëlqesisë së tij në aeroport nga një avion Çarter. Meqë nuk mund tu hante më shumë se dy-tre orë kohë pushimeve të tij dimërore, nuk mund të shkonte në zyrë. Ska gajle, shkoi zyra tek ai. Paralelisht me mbërritjen e shefit, në Rinas u panë të zbrisnin nga një furgon, njëri pas tjetrit, pjesëtarët e stafit kryeministror. Kushedi çkishin që e mbanin shpinën kërrusur dhe kokën ulur. Sheiku ynë qejfli pas një bisede flesh me ta, ia shaloi edhe njëherë çarterit enigmatik dhe na la prapë shëndenë. Kush ka menduar se fjalimi i tij me zogj ishte metaforë, le të korrigjojë veten. Zoti Nano fluturon aq shpesh dhe aq shumë, saqë do ta kishin zili edhe dallëndyshet. 
Po populli, çthotë populli, - do të pyesë tani ndonjë budalla që smerr vesh si drejtohet shteti. Eh, sikur ta dinim çfarë mendon populli. Dimë çfarë mendojnë kongresmenët. Për aq sa u takon, ata do të vazhdojnë të brohorasin Fatos Nano edhe sikur zogu i tyre tu lëshojë një goxha glasë mu në kokën e ndryshkur. 
Dimë çfarë mendon edhe stafi pranë kryeministrit. Një zotëri i këtij stafi shprehu dje habi pse duhet të përbënte interes për mediat kjo vizitë e shkurtër e kryeministrit shqiptar në Shqipëri. 
Po populli? Këtu në redaksinë e Shekullit, kemi një bar-kafe të vogël. Mbrëmë po shihnim në televizion, blic-in e zotit Nano në Rinas. E sheh o File, kryeministrin, si bredh nëpër botë, - pyeti dikush si me shaka, banakieren, një mesogrua bujare që punon gjithë ditën e perëndisë. Eh, mor djalë, është dhëndër i ri ai,- ishte përgjigja e Files sonë që as i hidhte sytë nga televizori. Shikonte sahatin e energjisë. I është bërë zakon që prej 1 janarit të këtij viti. 
Turizëm të mbarë zoti kryeministër!

Karaburun
Çfarë rastësie... Pak ditë pas formimit të qeverisë së re, rinisi avazi miliarder i trafikut të njerëzve. Paska qenë e mbarë kjo qeveri për skafistët. Ta mendosh trashë-trashë, nuk ka ndonjë gjë për tu çuditur. Gomonet dhe skafet u zhdukën ca muaj më parë, fare papritur. Me një llaf goje si i thonë. Doli kryeministri ditë të shtunë, dogji dy gomone dhe tha: Nesër e tutje, nuk do shihni më asnjë skaf trafikantësh në det. Vërtet, të dielën, nuk kishte më asnjë për be. E kur u ndal kaq magjishëm ky trafik që dukej i pandalshëm, pse të mos rinisë po ashtu ? 
Dhe ka rinisur. Në mënyrë të tmerrshme. Rreth 50 fatkeqë kanë sinjalizuar mbrëmë se ishin duke u mbytur. Deri në mesnatë, nuk kishte ndonjë shpresë shpëtimi. Megjithë përpjekjet e policisë, gomonia është zhdukur në mjegull. Ndoshta sot në mëngjes do të dëgjojmë lajme të kobshme
Po kryeministri? Sa i biem në qafë dhe këtij kryeministritFundja, çpunë ka kryeministri me ata 50 të mjerë që nuk dimë nëse janë më në jetë apo në fund të detit të ftohtë të janarit. Po ja, ndoshta mbrëmë nga dhoma e ngrohtë luksoze e hotelit të rradhës, zoti kryeministër ka pyetur veten: Ore pse ikin këta njerëz? Çfarë i detyron të marrin arratinë ? 
Sikur të zgjateshim pak për ta prekur zotin Nano tek këmbët Sa për ta pyetur: A ke ndonjë përgjigje? Ndoshta na i thotëKur ti bjerë rruga këtej nga Shqipëria

----------


## dodoni

Dje televizioni Gjeli transmetoi pamjet e kryeministrit në aeroportin Nënë Tereza

Nano, në Rinas vetëm për 2 orë, niset sërish drejt Turqisë 

Kryeministri në Rinas vetëm 2 orë. Më pas niset sërish drejt Turqisë

Shekulli

TIRANË  Kryeministri Fatos Nano, sipas disa pamjeve të dhëna nga televizioni Gjeli është parë të zbresë në aeroportin e Rinasit para tre ditësh në datën 7 janar. Nano i larguar qysh në datën 31 për në Vjenë pas një ftese të presidentit austriak, ka qëndruar të mërkurën në sallën VIP të aeroportit Nënë Tereza vetëm një orë e treçerek dhe më pas është larguar sërish në drejtim të Turqisë. Në aeroport, Nano ka zbritur rreth orës 15.00 dhe sipas pamjeve është takuar me disa nga njerëzit e afërt të stafit të tij. Sipas pamjeve që ka shfaqur ky televizion, kryeministri Fatos Nano është parë në Rinas, në datën 7 janar. Në këtë datë ai ka zbritur nga një avion çarter, i shoqëruar edhe nga bashkëshortja Xhoana Nano dhe djali i saj, Klajdi. Nga këto pamje është vënë re se kryeministri Nano dhe bashkëshortja e tij, kanë zbritur nga makina, e cila ishte e rrethuar nga shoqëruesit e shumtë të kryeministrit. Nga një makinë pas tij ka zbritur edhe Klajdi, ndërsa sipas gazetarit të Gjelit, Artur Çani, nga një furgon ka zbritur fillimisht konsulli i nderit të Turqisë në Tiranë Ibrahim Alsai. Pas tij, janë parë të dalin nga furgoni me radhë zv/kryeministri Namik Dokle, ish-ministri i Rregullimit të Territorit dhe Turizmit Besnik Dervishi, drejtori i kabinetit të kryeministrit Agim Isaku dhe sekretari i përgjithshëm Ylli Manjani. Kryeministri Nano ka dalë nga makina e tij duke parë telefonin celular, aty rreth orës 15.15 minuta dhe ka hyrë në sallën VIP të aeroportit ku ka biseduar me stafin e tij të ngushtë deri rreth orës 17.00. Gazetari Artur Çani në komentin që i ka bërë pamjeve të marra nga aeroporti është shprehur se mësohet se kryeministri Nano kishte ardhur nga Turqia dhe është nisur sërish për në Turqi. Burimet zyrtare të Kryeministrisë konfirmojnë praninë e Nanos në Turqi, ndërsa nuk shprehen për këtë vizitë të shkurtër prej rreth 2 orësh në aeroportin ndërkombëtar të Rinasit. Të njëjtat burime thanë dje, se për sot po përgatitet edhe një takim i kryeministrit Nano me kryeministrin turk Erdogan. Ndërsa sipas prononcimit të dhënë për Gjeli Vizion, shefi i kabinetit Agim Isaku nuk ka dashur të japë ndonjë koment për këtë vizitë të Nanos në aeroportin Nënë Tereza. Unë nuk e di pse duhet të jetë kaq i rëndësishëm ky lajm. Unë nuk mund të përgjigjem. Nuk jam i autorizuar. Nuk i jap komentet e mia, -ka deklaruar Isaku pas disa pyetjeve këmbëngulëse të gazetares së këtij televizioni. Kësaj vizite të kryeministrit Nano nuk i është bërë asnjë lloj tjetër komenti nga stafi i tij, përveç faktit që është bërë i ditur që ai do të jetë në Shqipëri një ditë para zhvillimit të analizës në Ministrinë e Financave që është në datën 12 janar. Mësohet se gjatë këtij takimi Nano i ka dhënë porositë stafit dhe zv/kryeministrit për të vazhduar punën deri në ardhjen e tij në detyrë. Ndërsa në datën 15 pritet të zhvillohet edhe analiza e punës së qeverisë. Mësohet gjithashtu që kryeministri Nano pas vizitës që pati në Vjenë ka shkuar menjëherë në Turqi, ku ka qëndruar më shumë gjatë pushimeve dimërore.



Precedenti 
TIRANE- Edhe gjatë verës, pushimet e kryeministrit u vunë në qendër të medias. Për më shumë se tre javë Nano qëndroi jashtë Shqipërisë duke pushuar në plazhet e detit Mesdhe. Edhe atëherë kryeministri, edhe pse opozita akuzoi për shpenzime kolosale, nuk preferoi të përgjigjej. Vetëm në një rast gjatë një interviste televizive, Nano tha se edhe kur unë jam jashtë vendit, jam në detyrë. Kryeministri shqiptar u largua nga Tirana në fund të muajit dhjetor pas miratimit të dekreteve të Moisiut për 12 ministrat e rinj. Me ftesë të presidentit austriak, ai ishte i pranishëm në Koncertin e Vjenës. Por me fillimin e vitit, Nano nuk u shfaq në detyrë në datën 5 janar kur e gjitha administrata filloi punë. Lajmet nga Kryeministria bënin me dije se ai kishte zgjedhur vetëm analizën në Ministrinë e Financave për të qenë i pranishëm. Në të vërtetë dy ditë më parë, dy gazeta të përditshme lajmëronin se Nano kishte zbritur në Rinas për pak kohë dhe ishte nisur sërish në drejtim të Turqisë. Nga Kryeministria nuk u dha ndonjë përgënjeshtrim për këtë lajm.

----------


## dodoni

Unë përcjell shumë jo vetëm nga politika shqiptare por edhe ajo botërore, por ende nuk di ndonjë politikan edhe nga vendet më të pasura që të bëj më shumë pushime se kryeministri shqiptar e poashtu nuk di që një kryeministër vendi të bëj pushime në kohën e krizave siç ishte rasti me kryeministrin shqiptar në kohën e krizave qeveritare e edhe në këtë të tashmen kur deri tani të paktën konfirmohen 19 të vdekur dhe të paktën 11 në gjendje të rëndë shëndetësore. 
Për deklarimin e kryeministrit se edhe kur është në pushime është me detyrë, ai duhet ti bëj transparente ato detyra të tij në pushime para popullit dhe populli pastaj të përcaktoj vet prioritetet që duhej të kishte pasur kryeministri, ato detyra të tij në pushime apo angazhimin në zgjidhjen sa më të mirë e më të lehtë të mundshme të këtyre krizave. 
Unë për veten time, mendoj se këto kriza nuk justifikojnë mosqënien e kryeministrit pa marrë parasysh detyrat e tij në pushime që mund të ketë pasur, edhe pse mendoj se ai duhet të ikë urgjentisht. Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët kanë shumë, shumë intelektual më të mirë e më të denjë ti përfaqësojnë interesat e tyre se kryeministri Nano. 

Përshëndetje

----------


## Jola

Nga lajmet e fundit konfirmohen 19 te vdekur dhe 11 te shpetuar.

Ja dhe disa imazhe te fundit te marra disa minuta me pare nga Porti i Vlores  ekskluzivisht te trasmetuara nga Top-Chanel-tv

Ne momenti kur mberrin anija italiane me trupat

P.s kualiteti nuk eshte sh. i mire mbasi i kam fotografuar nga tv.

----------


## Jola

Nje nga klandestinet e shpetuar

----------


## Jola

Ja dhe nje imazh tjeter nga trupat pa jete

----------


## mirela

po sa nga keta jane shqiptare more?? apo te gjithe ??
Ngushellimet e mia familjeve te te vdekurve.

----------


## Lexuesja

O  nuk ka fjale qe pershkuan dhimjet tona per keta fatkeqe Shqiptare qe zgjedhin kete rruge te veshtire per te mbijetuar .
Percjell ngushellimet e mija dhe te familjes time per familjet e ketyre fatkeqeve   qe duke kerkuar nje jete me te mire luajten me fatin e jeten e tyre .


Te ikim te gjithe eshte klithma e kohes se shqiptareve  .Dhe pse jo, ëndërra e të gjithë shqiptarëve (sikurse autorit të shkruan këto rreshta), është që filmat amerikanë t'i shohim në jetën amerikane, duke zbritur si dikur lundërtari sykaltër Kolombi shkoi si "emigrant" i parë në "Tokën e premtueme". 

Por shqiptarët nuk do të thonë: "Tokë! Tokë!", sikurse ekuipazhi i gjenovezit të vendosur drejt udhës në Perëndim, por për një jetë të ndryshme dhe të lirë nga ajo që përjetuam deri më sot... 
Kjo është çështja, që jetohet me hap të shpejtë. Dhe riti i ikjes vijon duke pikuar çdo ditë gjak shqiptari. Të ikim, mbasi ata, që duan të jetojnë në vendlindje, s'ka pse na shesin moral dhe hartojnë e lexojnë hartime fëmijësh nga New York - u, Philadelphia, Los Angelos, Michigan - i, Boston - i, Virginia, Florida, Colorado, San Francisco, Las Vegas - i e gjetkë, por të ndërrojmë vendet se ne e shijuam pjesën tonë... 

E kështu vazhdon refreni me çdo çmim, qoftë duke e paguar edhe me jetën tonë. Të rinj, pleq, të sapomartuar, prindër të rinj, të vjetër, me radhë e pa radhë, të gjithë në një rrëmujë marramendëse, si të infektuar nga një patologji e re e padiagnostifikuar më parë. Po sjellim një shembull të freskët nga vendlindja, ku 1.000.000 shqiptarë aplikojnë çdo vit në Lotarinë Amerikane, ku çdo vit fitojnë të drejtën pak ëndrrimtar... 

Po sa lëvizin në mënyrë klandestine në të gjithë botën?! Sigurisht që çdo shifer që del, mbështet mbi rregullen e treshit X. 

Një termet i brendshëm shpirtëror, ka shkatërruar pothuajse gjithçka, të gjithë lidhejt dhe balancat. Universi shqiptar i ç'organizuar kërkon një hartë të re, një guidë të re, një frymëmarrje të re, një dhimbje e psherëtimë të re etj., etj., që me dy fjalë quhet hemoragjia e atdheut nga bijtë e bijat e saj ilirë. 
Gjithçka është vënë kokposhtë.

----------


## inter_forever

Lajmet  e  fundit  konfirmojne  21  te  vdekur. Ne  mes  tyre  3  gra  dhe  2  femije.
Qeveria  shqiptare  ka  vendos  qe  te  pagoje  shpenzimet  e  varrimit  !!!!!!!!!!!
NO  COMENT

----------


## inter_forever

Arriti ne  21  numri  i  te  vdekurve . 
2  SKAFISTET  E  ARRESTUAR    KANE  LIDHJE  FAREFISNORE  ME  DREJTUS  TE  LARTE  TE  POLICISE  SE VLORES.
Nano  me pafytyresine  e  tij  vazhdon  pushimet!!!!

----------


## ALBA

Shpenzime te medhaja paska mar shteti , mos na dali dificit ....
Politikanet .. te degjeneruarit e kombit qe po lujne me jete njerzish .....Per turp ta kene per politiken qe ndjekin .

----------


## keira

Naufragio Albania, trovati 20 corpi 
S'ipotizza morte per assideramento 
Sono già 20 i corpi recuperati nel naufragio al largo delle coste di Valona, dove un gommone carico di clandestini diretto verso l'Italia è rimasto in balia delle onde molte ore fino a quando non è stato individuato da unità di soccorso italiane. Tra le vittime  17 uomini e tre donne. Secondo le prime notizie 11 uomini sono stati tratti in salvo. Arrestati 5 scafisti, accusati di omicidio. La strage forse provocata dall'assideramento. 
"Stiamo trainando il gommone con i cadaveri verso l'isola di Saseno che è la nostra base - hanno detto i militari italiani - ma a causa delle pessime condizioni del mare non siamo ancora riusciti a salire a bordo e quindi c'è stato impossibile finora contare il numero dei corpi". 

Fra i sopravvissuti, che si trovano a bordo della motovedetta della marina italiana che sta raggiungendo il porto di Valona, un uomo è in stato di shock per aver perso la moglie nel naufragio. Altri tre sono in un grave stato di ipotermia ed hanno urgente bisogno di assistenza. "Quando siamo partiti ieri sera - hanno raccontato i sopravvissuti - a bordo del gommone eravamo una trentina". Non è escluso che possano esserci anche dei dispersi.

Le attività di ricerca e soccorso sono state coordinate tra il comando Nato di Durazzo, il 28/o gruppo navale della Marina e il Cofa, il Comando operativo delle forze aeree di Poggio Renatico, in collaborazione con le autorità albanesi. Già venerdì notte era decollato un elicottero dell'Aeronautica militare italiana, della Squadriglia di Brindisi, per avviare le ricerche, dopo che era giunta una richiesta di soccorso dall'Albania che parlava di uno, forse due gommoni in difficoltà che si sarebbero trovati a circa tre miglia nautiche ad ovest di Palese, in Puglia. Le ricerche sono poi proseguite con Elicotteri dell'Esercito del comando Nato di Durazzo, della Marina, con base a Grottaglie, con altri mezzi navali della stessa Marina militare e della Guardia Costiera. Fonti dell'Aeronautica militare confermano che i supersititi sono finora 11, uomini di età compresa tra i 18 e i 30 anni. 

Intanto, la  polizia albanese ha arrestato 5 persone ritenute legate all'organizzazione che ha gestito la partenza del gommone. Lo hanno riferito fonti locali. Secondo le stesse fonti il gommone era nuovo e quello di vernerdì sera sarebbe stato il suo primo viaggio verso l'Italia (TGcom.it)

Te dhenat e shtypit e italian mbi ngjarjen tragjike. Bashkohem me Ju per ngushellimet familjeve.

----------


## keira

TIRANA, Albania (AP) -- A speedboat transporting Albanians trying to get to Italy has sunk, killing 21, officials said Saturday. 

Three women and 18 men were killed in the shipwreck, said Lt. Col. Antonio Passaro, a spokesman for NATO in Albania. Eleven people survived and handed over to Albanian authorities. 


Police arrested two survivors on charges of organizing the trip. 

Albanian police monitoring the sea with radar on Friday evening noticed a boat trying to cross rough seas to Italy from the Karaburun peninsula near Vlora, 140 kilometers (85 miles) southwest of Tirana, police spokesman Floriani Serjani said. 

Albanian authorities immediately asked Italy and NATO for help in assisting the boat, as no available Albanian ships were able to handle with the waves. 

The boat was found at 11 a.m. (1000 GMT) Saturday, Passaro said. 

In Rome, Ferdinando Lolli of the Italian Coast Guard general command's press office told The Associated Press that no one was believed to be missing. 

"The dinghy was full of water, and all these people aboard and the bad weather caused this accident," Lolli said. 

Speedboats are a popular mode of transport for Albanians trying to sneak into Western Europe to get away from their country's poverty. (CNN.com)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Per sa kohe akoma do vazhdoje kjo histori?! Turp!

----------


## krokodili_73

TRAGJEDIA, ZBULOHET NJE RRJET I ZGJERUAR I TRAFIKUT TE KLANDESTINEVE

Tragjedia e fundit detare ne Vlorë, zbuloi edhe një rrjet të zgjeruar të trafikut të klandestinëve. Në gjirin e këtij rrjeti ishin përshirë edhe zyrtarë të lartë të policisë dhe portit të Vlorës. Pasi kane zbarkuar ne portin e Vlores te mbijetuarit e tragjedise se nates se kaluar, policia ka bere edhe arrestimin e dy skafisteve Artur Rrokaj dhe Albert Aliaj, te cilet jane ne spital. Pas arrestimit te tyre dhe hetimeve qe jane bere gjate nates se kaluar nisur nga numri i telefonit me te cilin skafistet komunikonin me mediat dhe policine per te kerkuar ndihme, policia ka arritur te zbuoje nje rrjet vertet te organizuar. Skafisti Rrokaj, sipas burimeve zyrtare te policise eshte djali i shefit te Antiterrorit ne Drejtorine e policise ne Shkoder dhe nipi i kreut te Policise Rrugore ne Vlore. Nderkohe qe po sipas policise pronari i skafit, i cili eshte shpallur ne kerkim eshte vellai i drejtorit te Portit te Vlores.Te gjithe personat e perfshire ne rrethin familjar të skafisteve dhe pronarit te skafit jane marre direkt nen hetim, si persona qe kane organizuar grumbullimin e klandestineve dhe nisjen e skafit drejt Italise. Burime te Ministrise se Rendit thone se kane prova se zyrtaret e policise te aferm me skafistet jane te implikuar direkt ne trafikun e klandestineve. Madje po hetohet per lidhje edhe me te gjera me strukturat policore te trafikanteve. 

---------------

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga ALBA_ 
> *Shpenzime te medhaja paska mar shteti , mos na dali dificit ....
> Politikanet .. te degjeneruarit e kombit qe po lujne me jete njerzish .....Per turp ta kene per politiken qe ndjekin .*


thone se ne otranto ka dalur nje specie e re qe i ngjan pak shqipetarve e pak kinezeve, peshkaqenet kane nrene kashume mish njeriu sa kane vendosur te ndryshojne edhe lloin e te ngrenit tani kane vetem nje preference mish kinezesh ne mengjes hane shqipetare e kurde  kurse ne darke kinezethone se dine te kendojne edhe kenge labe  .Qeveria kineze eshte vene ne dieni dhe ka derguar nje grup ekspertesh per te zbuluar kete lloj specie ,interes te veqant ka treguar edhe muzeumi antropologjik ne Londer  per kete lloj specie  duke mbeshtetur aktivitetin e klandestineve ne  kanalin e otrantone te ardhmen do tju sjellim edhe foto te kesaj specie .

----------

